# RAYONIER LAND APPLING COUNTY



## papaul (Oct 17, 2018)

THERE IS GOING TO BE APPROXIMATELY 3500 ACRES OF RAYONIER LAND IN APPLING COUNTY COMING AVAILABLE FOR HUNTING LEASE AFTER THE 2018-2019 SEASON

check at www.rayonierhunting.com after this hunting season


----------



## ponderosa pirate (Oct 17, 2018)

All one piece or spread out? Is it existing Rayonier property or some they are adding to their inventory?


----------



## richiedvs (Oct 17, 2018)

Lease price?


----------



## nassau (Oct 17, 2018)

.


----------



## Otis0305 (Oct 18, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## Contender (Oct 19, 2018)

Where is it located?


----------



## RH31525 (Oct 23, 2018)

.


----------



## Chrisco6 (Oct 23, 2018)

better ask if rayioneer still increases lease price by 3% per year


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Oct 24, 2018)

papaul said:


> THERE IS GOING TO BE APPROXIMATELY 3500 ACRES OF RAYONIER LAND IN APPLING COUNTY COMING AVAILABLE FOR HUNTING LEASE AFTER THE 2018-2019 SEASON
> 
> check at www.rayonierhunting.com after this hunting season


can you give  the plot numbers or location?
thanks,


----------



## Birdshot (Dec 3, 2018)

Interested in the property


----------



## marlin (Dec 14, 2018)

Don't know about other timber/land owners but rayonier sprays all their land. The club I am in consist of rayonier land. Last season they started the week before gun season. This year they finished spraying what they didn't get last year. This time they started Thanksgiving week.


----------



## SuthernComfort (May 3, 2019)

??????
The lie detector test determined.... THAT was a lie.


----------



## papaul (May 28, 2019)

WELL I BELIEVE ITS ALL BEEN LEASED


----------

